# Aqua Teen Hunger Force



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's the name of that show!! Gosh I couldn't remember for the life of me & was so annoying...

Anyone watch it?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to watch it.. I love Meatball! He's my fave character.. and my second fave is Shake, lol.. Fry seems to be too much of a smarty pants, lol. The neighbor creeps me out sometimes, though. I haven't watched it since I was in the hospital when Trinity was born, lol.. almost a year ago, now.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I used to watch it.. I love Meatball! He's my fave character.. and my second fave is Shake, lol.. Fry seems to be too much of a smarty pants, lol. The neighbor creeps me out sometimes, though. I haven't watched it since I was in the hospital when Trinity was born, lol.. almost a year ago, now.


Lmao I know right the neighbor is somewhat disturbing - reminds me of that certain guy hanging out at the mall who was a just a tad too old to be hanging w/15 year olds... The show's so random - I hated it at first but it grew on me lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Meatball Rocks, Master Shake is awesome but Frylock RULES : I love this show watch it every night on Adult Swim. Is a great show


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am a Robot Chicken person myself and Venture Bros.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

that show is a trip 4 sure.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I am a Robot Chicken person myself and Venture Bros.


:rofl: I love me some Robot Chicken too!! Venture bros.. they're the famous ones always gettin in trouble, right!?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love everything on adult swim that doesnt include tim n eric, or squids lol.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've heard that Aqua teen hunger force was funny but I've never watched it



american_pit13 said:


> I am a Robot Chicken person myself and Venture Bros.


But I've seen a few clips from Robot chicken and I laugh every time I watch the one sided fist fights clip. The part were the guy takes the lollipop from the baby is my favorite part.

Robot Chicken : One Sided Fist Fights @ theTravisty


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

meatWAD is hilarious but i like master shake


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> meatWAD is hilarious but i like master shake


Look who's back! WB, how's the west coast?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

haha yea cameo appearence....things out here are great!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea, folks...It's Meat-WAD.

The dynamic in this show between Master Shake and Carl is outstanding. Especially in the first three seasons.
I just realised how long it's been since I cracked open my ATHF DVD sets.
Thanks for the reminder!

"Alright, I'm gonna give this rainbow thing another five minutes. And then I am going DOWN to the store...And get a hotrod magazine...You know, cause they got the chicks with the boobs on there..."


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

you see...all i know is ball....and good.........and rape. Hand Banana rules. I would name a dog that but a PG-13 puppy's prolly not a good idea. ATHF RULES!!!! Venture Bros. is the funniest show on Adult Swim, though!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Love it! It's so ridiculous and out there...lol And you have to love Carl...freaking hilarious!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Venture Bros. Brock Sampson is awesome as well as the boys, hehehe, now I know what we all do at night  Watch Adult Swim, hehehe Family and Robot Chicken are about as far into Adult Swim as I get before I fall asleep, I am old  

Best AQTHF episode is the one with Danzig and the robot, lmaoooo


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hahaha i LOVE that one!!!!! "I need more blood!!!" hahaha I <3 Danzig


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Hand Bananna ROFL....Jiggle Billy is the real classic


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Best ATHF episode ever?
The clowning.










"No one is touchin this mane with a frickin' chicken bone."


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> Best ATHF episode ever?
> The clowning.
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: LMAO hahaha, ewwww... so funny but he's so creepy lol


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> Best ATHF episode ever?
> The clowning.
> 
> 
> ...


dude those clowns are HELLLLLA creepy

wickity wahhh wickity wahhhh...i wrotethat myself


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hahahaahahhaaaaahahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaa!!!! Thankyou ATHF.....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Robot chicken*


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

"Huh...guess he really can fly....***bag." lolllll!!!


----------

